# What to use fishing Lk Huron...



## Denny jr (Aug 3, 2010)

What kind/color of tackle do I use in Lk Huron and how deep do I have to go to catch some dern fish?! My father and I are starting to go out on the big water, but we keep getting skunked. We are fishing around Oscoda...we just moved here...and we are both used to inland lakes. I grew up on Long lake, and now in my 30's, I want to fish as much as possible with my dad...but we want to catch fish too, ya know? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

My dad and I havent been able to do much together in the last 10yrs, I was away in the Navy or in another city. We used to hunt/trap together, but hes getting too old for all that, so I want to get as much fishing time in as possible with him. My wife is away in Ypsikanti for a few more months so this is the perfect time to get him out there. By the way, what species of fish are being caught right now?? I feel stupid for asking these types of questions, but I gotta do something! 

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

troll raps or other crank baits infront of the peirs for salmon cats and walleye hot n tots should work well there if the fishing there is picking up like the salmon fishing in other huron ports with bigger and more salmon it should be good


----------



## Denny jr (Aug 3, 2010)

Crank baits and rapala....what size? Ive heard good things about hot n tots and rattle traps, and my dad swears by em for walleye. You say to troll in front of the piers, how far out are you talking? Some one told us (I think it was the owner of Welmans bait...but dont quote me on that one) that we had to go a couple miles out for fish. Im guessing this was poor info, or maybe a misunderstanding of words?

I greatly appreciate your input, also. It seems to me that everyone is either really tight-lipped about fishing, or they just dont wanna help a guy out! Anyway, thank you again...your info is appreciated.
-Denny


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

Denny if ya want good honest fishin reports go see Lynn Davis at the river store on river road at the bridge for the ausable. He will tell you what when where and how. Great guy and he knows his stuff. The only place i like to go for bait and a lil chat!!!


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Denny the fish are out in deep water right now. You could connect with salmon in shallow, early morning or evenings trolling j plugs or spoons. As the water temps start to cool the fish will start staging near the pier heads. It ain't what it used to be but there are still fish to be caught. Get this weeks issue of the Oscoda Press and read the article about North vs. South fishing tournament. I fished it and there were plenty of fish caught. Good luck to you and your dad.


----------



## Denny jr (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you both for the input!! Greyghost...are you speaking of the Dam Store? Or is there a river store also?? My father in law lives across the street from the Dam Store, and Im going to pick up my daughter from there tomarrow, so maybe Ill drop in and see if there is a Lynn there....Thanks! Any more input would be excellent, and PM's are welcome!!


----------



## Denny jr (Aug 3, 2010)

HemlockNailer said:


> Denny the fish are out in deep water right now. You could connect with salmon in shallow, early morning or evenings trolling j plugs or spoons. As the water temps start to cool the fish will start staging near the pier heads. It ain't what it used to be but there are still fish to be caught. Get this weeks issue of the Oscoda Press and read the article about North vs. South fishing tournament. I fished it and there were plenty of fish caught. Good luck to you and your dad.


 
I will deffinately check that out....thanks!!


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

the fish come in at night and early morning to check the river out even were near shore is 70 degrees fish will still be in at night to check it out fishing will get better as fall comes thou and the majority of fish will be farther out but you may find browns, steel, and walleye near shore now and an occationel salmon


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Denny, the River Store is on River Rd. just outside of Oscoda. It is on the river next to the canoe rental. Lynn is there everyday ,all day.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

HemlockNailer said:


> Denny, the River Store is on River Rd. just outside of Oscoda. It is on the river next to the canoe rental. Lynn is there everyday ,all day.


If your heading north on US23 turn left at the light in town, the intersection where the fire station, hardware store and Dairy Queen are at. Head up over the hill and down to the river, its right there on the right.


----------



## Denny jr (Aug 3, 2010)

Well guys, I found the River Store (a great little establishment if I might say...and I reccomend it if in the area for those who dont know!), and I met Lynn who is a great guy and seems like he has a wealth of knowlege & experience. He says that he doesnt know much about GreatLakes fishing, However. So I am Kinda back at square one. 

Fishfighter: first and formost...nice to meet you and thank you for responding!! Now, the brass tax. You say I may have a chance at steelies, lakers and walleye fishing off the pierhead, right? OK, that sounds awsome...but what to use and what times? I heard to go around 3am and to throw a spoon around to catch an occasional early salmon? What else can I add to my arsonal? I would REALLY like to hook some Lake Trout or walleye. What can I use for them, and when?

Also...When Im casting, which side is the best for which species...riverside or lakeside? I know it sounds like I dont know squat about squat, well Im just humbling myself so I can catch some dern fish. I do know how to fish, but you can ALWAYS learn more, and I am hungry for knowlege. I love just fishing and am content with casting into the water all day long without a bite even...but any fisherman will tell you that fishing is fun, but catching a fish is a BLAST!!!

Can anyone answer THESE questions? (Last questions on this post folks...scouts honor!!)

Thanks-Denny


----------



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

DennyJr.,
I'm jealous. Never got a chance to fish with my dad. I am just learning this game with my 11 year old though.
The big fish out of Oscoda are deep right now. A buddy from work is chasing them. 150-180fow, out of Oscoda that is about a 7-8 mile run. 75-95' down with flashers and G-flies is working best for him right now. Mostly lakers with an odd steelie and an even odder king. If you're looking for big fish in deep water, you can get deeper, closer to shore out of Harrisville. Same depths are only 4-5 miles out. 
With these temps, the walleye are deeep. We've been chasing them but...
Good luck, keep us posted & have fun,
CrashAxe


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

There are a few salmon starting to show back up on the East Side. If you want to go out deep try trolling that 180 ft range as mentioned and drag bottom to 10 feet up with flashers or spoons. If you want to stay in closer there are definitely walleye in there it just seems they are not commonly targeted. At night or around sunset try running Reef Runners in 20-30fow and look for irregular structure(humps, bowls, etc...) I have not fished out of Oscoda but have fished ports to the north with some success. Hope this helps and if you want some more info PM me and I will be happy to help.


----------



## Denny jr (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you all for your suggestions and input, this forum is a wealth of knowlege...the preverbial "gold mine" so to speak. Well Im gonna give the mouth a try again tonight and wee shall see how it goes...some folks down there earlier were doing ok so Im headed back out to try my luck. Its 2:30am now, so Im thinking it should be picking up about now? Ill post my results when I return. Happy fishing to all!
Keep your lines tight
-Denny


----------

